# NRA Basic Shooting Course...



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

Can someone tell me something about the NRA Basic Shooting course? My local range offers this course for $175.00. Is this the going rate? Do I need to bring a pistol, ammo, safety glasses and ear protection? Is there typically range practice involved? Thanks for any info.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

AS a certified NRA basic pistol instructor....

1. the price is set by the instructor. check other ranges etc in your area to compare local prices. what is"average" where i live may be cheap where you live.

2. I do not have students bring equipment. as a matter of fact, NRA policy is that NO LIVE AMMO be brought into a classroom. Range time is obviously different, but my experience is for saftey, the instructor will provide. HOWEVER... ASK. The instructors will happily answer questions for you, and that is where these such questions would be better asked.

NRA doesn't pay people to be instructors. They do it for a variaty of reasons, but i can assure you getting rich is not one. Most instructors are lucky to do much more than break even after the course costs are covered, materials, transportation, ammo, insurance.. etc. etc. etc.

Take the course. Even if you feel you know what is taught,it is good to learn from another, and it is good to show that you are concerned enough to WANT to take a course.

my $.05 (inflation you know)


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

niadhf said:


> my $.05 (inflation you know)


Hahahha... Thats epic.:smt082


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

niadhf said:


> AS a certified NRA basic pistol instructor....
> 
> 1. the price is set by the instructor. check other ranges etc in your area to compare local prices. what is"average" where i live may be cheap where you live.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I just figured I need to take a course before I take my new G19 and let it rip. I haven't shot at a range since i was a little kid with my father and his guns.



> my $.05 (inflation you know)


Good one.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I took the NRA class several years ago, a lot of good information, worth the price.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

The course is a requirement for CC in Ohio but after taking the course it was well worth it. The instructor was on his game and I learned quite a bit - particularly the laws of the land.

I liked it so much I went back for the advanced course.


----------



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

My local range offers a basic class for $60 plus gun rental and ammo. The class was 3 hours long and consisted of class time on safety, gun operation, stance, grip, ect. The range portion involved shooting a box over about an hour with feedback from the instructor during the range time. My wife and I took the class. She had not shot a weapon in almost 30 years and left shooting very good groups with a .38. We are now at the point that we can go to the range together and both be comfortable shooting.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

onalandline said:


> Thanks for the info. I just figured I need to take a course before I take my new G19 and let it rip. I haven't shot at a range since i was a little kid with my father and his guns.
> .


That is practicing good safety by using your mind as a the first safety. I applaud you for this.


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

I just paid $85 for this course which included everything, even lunch.

I had a great time and learned alot, next step is the CT pistol permit for me.

Hope that helps.:smt1099


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

ElMar said:


> I just paid $85 for this course which included everything, even lunch.
> 
> I had a great time and learned alot, next step is the CT pistol permit for me.
> 
> Hope that helps.:smt1099


The only one near my house is $175 - yikes!


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

I took an NRA Home Defense Course for $125. It included 3 evenings of course work and then we paid additional for range time and ammo. The course generally fetches $150 in metro-Detroit. I learned quite a bit about familiarizing yourself with your home in the dark...keeping home field advantage, so to speak, in the event an armed intruder enters your home. As a result I have spent time moving about the house in the dark, checking and "reading" shadows, learning how to move safely and securely. If you are going to get a gun for home defense...practice at the range is important, but so is being familiar with how you will leave your bedroom and navigate your home to your advantage.

Good luck with the course...the price is secondary to good instruction.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Freedom said:


> Good luck with the course...the price is secondary to good instruction.


Wow that is very sound advice!!!!! Truer words were rarely spoken, so many people look to find the cheapest or save a few bucks, which is fine if it is for the same item. but to get less for paying less is not always smart shopping.

RCG

RCG


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

Freedom said:


> I took an NRA Home Defense Course for $125. It included 3 evenings of course work and then we paid additional for range time and ammo. The course generally fetches $150 in metro-Detroit. I learned quite a bit about familiarizing yourself with your home in the dark...keeping home field advantage, so to speak, in the event an armed intruder enters your home. As a result I have spent time moving about the house in the dark, checking and "reading" shadows, learning how to move safely and securely. If you are going to get a gun for home defense...practice at the range is important, but so is being familiar with how you will leave your bedroom and navigate your home to your advantage.
> 
> Good luck with the course...the price is secondary to good instruction.


Sounds like a great course Freedom!!!
Our local club has a home defense course that I want to look in to, I hope it is similar to what you are describing. :smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the glock 19 is a GREAT choice
175 sounds right - around here for a CCW course


----------

